
The battle to rebuild centuries of science after an epic inferno - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02141-2
======
hurrdurr2
This is not just a tragedy for Brazil but also for the rest of the world as
well. How many priceless artifacts have been lost that cannot be replaced...
it boggles the mind. I found myself tearing up just reading about the
researchers and students crying. What a nightmare it must be for them...

